# left upper extremity venogram



## TWilliam2019 (Jan 28, 2015)

pt hx of chronic systolic heart failure

indication:  assessment of axillary vein patency prior to planned ICD implant

description:  a 10 ml of isovue was infused through a left extremity peripheral iv.  Fluoroscopy revealed a patent left axillary and subclavian vein.  the patient tolerated the procedure with no immediate complications.

impression:  patent left axillary and subclavian vein.

BIV ICD implant scheduled


What is the best codes?

 only  75860   or    36005 and  75820   

Thanks so much


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Feb 2, 2015)

I would say 75820 and 36005.


----------



## TWilliam2019 (Feb 3, 2015)

*venogram*

thanks so much


----------

